# Tetris?



## El_Tomato (21. Dez 2006)

Also wir lernen gerade Java in der Schule und wir sollen einen simplen Code machen aber ich bin da gerade erst eingestiegen und weiss nicht wie das geht und mein Lehrer denkt ich wäre überqualifiziert dazu und der verlangt von mir ich soll ein Spiel programmieren.
Da bin ich auf Tetris gekommen da ich dieses Spiel sowieso gerne spiele und nun bräuchte ich ein Script für Tetris ohne Copyright damit ich ihm das geben kann und in Ruhe in den Ferien Java lernen kann.
Hätte einer en Script für Tetris oder ein Code dafür für mich?


----------



## Campino (21. Dez 2006)

Nein. Wir geben dir keine fertigen Lösungen. Das ist hier eine Regel. 

Hast du wirklich noch nie mit Java gearbeitet? Wenn ja solltest du das deinem Lehrer sagen. Wenn er dann immer noch auf das Projekt besteht, versuche das beste daraus zu machen. Er muss in die Bewertung mit einbeziehen, dass du die Sprache vorher nicht beherrscht hast! Ich würde ihn dazu zwingen das mitzubewerten, notfalls indem ich mich bei Klassenlehrer/Oberstufenkoordinator/Schulleiter beschwere. Ob das angebracht ist, hängt aber tatsächlich vom Fall ab, das wenige was du geschrieben hast, lässt da nur wenige Rückschlüsse zu, äußerdem ist in jedem Fall erst das Gespräch mit dem Lehrer selbst zu suchen. 

Wenn du konkrete Probleme hast, helfen wir dir gerne. Allerdings ist es schwierig, dir zu helfen, ohne genau zu wissen, wieviel Vorwissen du hast. Ich sage dir mal ein paar Stichworte, auf die man beim Java lernen einen Blick werfen sollte, wenn man ein Tetris machen möchte: 

Threads: führen einen bestimmten Programmteil regelmäßig aus, empfiehlt sich um die Steine nach unten zu bewegen sowie auf vollständige Zeilen zu achten und für's neuzeichnen. 

GUI, Swing, AWT, Graphical User Interface: Die Oberfläche mit Buttons usw. die der User sieht. 

Dann solltest du die Java-Zeichenfunktionen kennen (paint()-Methode eines Components, eventuell Java2D) und in der Lage sein, KeyEvents zu verarbeiten (KeyListener, KeyEvent). 

Das liest sich jetzt so, als wäre das nicht viel, aber je nachdem, wieviel Programmiererfahrung du hast ist es das sehr wohl. Wenn du jetzt erst anfängst, zu lernen, was eine Schleife ist, wird's knapp, wenn du eine andere Sprache bereits gut beherrscht ist das meiner Meinung nach in zwei-drei Wochen schaffbar. 

Zum Java-lernen empfehle ich: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/

campino


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (21. Dez 2006)

@El_Tomato
Eigentlich disqualifiziert Dich bereits die Verwendung des Wortes "Script" im Zusammenhang mit Java. Wenn Du keinen Dunst hast - wovon ich jetzt mal ausgehe - ist es nicht sehr realistisch, Deinem Lehrer ein komplettes Tetris-Spiel hinzuknallen, zu dem Du keine Frage beantworten könntest.
Außerdem ist die Aussage "ohne Copyright" Unsinn. Der Autor hat immer ein gewisses Schutzrecht, auch wenn er sein Programm als Open Source veröffentlicht. Es unter Deinem Namen abzugeben ist nicht nur unmoralisch und dumm (weil das eh auffliegt, wenn der Lehrer nicht gehirnamputiert ist), sondern auch ein klarer Täuschungsversuch und verletzt die Urheberrechte des Autors.


----------



## Gast (13. Jan 2007)

Ich frage mich vor allem auch, wie es dazu kommt, das dein Lehrer denkt, du bist überqualifiziert?
Hat da jemand einen auf "dicke Hose" gemacht, aber hat nix dahinter?

Ansonsten kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.


----------



## Neolity (13. Jan 2007)

Ich würde noch das folgende Buch empfehlen:

www.javabuch.de/


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jan 2007)

wenn du dir das aussuchen kannst, dann wähle nicht so ein hochkomplexes graphisches Programm wie Tetris,
sondern z.B. ein Zahlen-Ratespiel,

nur in der Konsole, der PC überlegt sich eine Zahl und der User darf raten, 
Hinweis größer/ kleiner, am Ende Anzahl der Versuche,
total Spass-machend


----------



## Yzebär (15. Jan 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nur in der Konsole, der PC überlegt sich eine Zahl und der User darf raten,
> Hinweis größer/ kleiner, am Ende Anzahl der Versuche,
> total Spass-machend



Klingt ja total spannend, hast du nen Link, wo man das runterladen kann? 
Mal im Ernst, konntest du das tatsächlich posten, ohne dabei vor Lachen vom Stuhl zu fallen?


----------



## SlaterB (15. Jan 2007)

hab schon früher gelacht und nur Jahre gewartet, bis ich es mal wohinspammen konnte


----------



## Neolity (15. Jan 2007)

Yzebär hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SlaterB hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, für einen totalen Anfänger...

Kann man schon üben Zufallszahlen anzuwenden, Schleife, generell den Aufbau eines Programms etc.


----------

